# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lojra gjahu

## Harakiri

Vitet e fundit kam provuar disa lojera me gjah pasi eshte nje aktivitet qe me terheq. Kur jetoja ne Shqiperi kam vajtur per gjah ne nje zone afer Lezhes dhe kam kujtime te mira. Do shtoj here pas here lojera gjahu qe kam luajtur duke dhene website ku mund te gjehen.

Carnivores: Ice Age. Loje gjahu qe ndodh ne te ardhmen. Lojtari vendoset ne rrolin e nje gjahtari ne nje ishull te banuar nga kafshe prehistorike (te rilindura me ane te shkences) qe pushtuan token mbas dinosaureve (mamuthe, luane, arinj, rinoceronte etj). Loje interestante ama duhet te shpenzohet disa kohe me lojen qe mund te gjuhen kafshet me te medhaja grabitqare. Per ata qe nuk kane njohuri nga lojerat e gjahut eshte loje mjaft zbavitese, por ekzistojne lojera disa here me te mira. Mund teshkarkohet duke klikuar ne emrin e lojes me lart.

----------


## Deni_Boy

*hehehe bukur*

----------


## Harakiri

Cabela's Big Game Hunter 2006 ka nje ndryshim nga lojerat e tjera te gjahut dhe ky ndryshim eshte qe kafshet tregohen se ku jane me ane te shigjetave te kuqe sic mund te shihet ne pikturen e meposhtme. Por kjo nuk do te thote se eshte e lehte tu afrohesh kafsheve aq sa mund t'i qellosh. Neqoftese vrapon, kafshet te degjojne, neqoftese afrohesh ne drejtimin qe fryn era (drejtimi i eres tregohet me ane te nje flamuri qe valvitet djathtas dhe siper ekranit), kafshet te nuhasin, neqoftese rri ne kembe dhe ne mes nje fushe pa strehe, kafshet te shohin. Perspektiva e trete ekziston ne kete loje por marrja ne shenje nuk eshte e sakte ne kete menyre. Eshte mire qe kur i afrohesh kafsheve te jesh ne perspektiven e trete (sic tregohet ne pikturen e meposhtme) pastaj te shkosh ne perspektiven e pare ku merr shenje me precize.

Loja mund te shkarkohet si torrent duke klikuar ne emrin e saj te siperpermendur. Para se te behet kjo, duhet shkarkuar nje program qe mbeshtet 'torrent' files. Ju sugjeroj Azureus. Klikoni ketu per te shkarkuar Azureus.

----------


## Harakiri

Deer Hunter 2005 eshte loja me 'reale' ne kete fushe. Nga pervoja ime me kete loje (si dhe nga titulli) i vetmi gjah ne kete loje eshte dreri. Pervec armeve, perfshin aksesore te ndryshem qe bejne kafshet kurioze dhe lehtesojne pak gjahun, kamuflazh, etj. Ngaqe imiton shume sakte sportin e vertete, edhe gjahu eshte i veshtire te gjehet (sidomos dreret meshkuj). Neqoftese nuk mendoni qe eshte zbavitese te zvarriteni ne mes te nje pylli ne qetesi absolute, atehere kjo loje nuk eshte per ju. Nje gje interesante per kete loje eshte qe mund te luhet ne LAN neqoftese keni nje grup shokesh.


Cabela's Dangerous Hunts eshte ne mendimin tim loja me zbavitese nga te 4 lojerat e permendura me siper. Si ne Cabela's Big Game Hunter, kafshet qe ti deshiron te gjuash tregohen nga nje pike e kuqe. Por ka nje ndryshim nga ajo loje: Rreth teje mund te jene kafshe te tjera qe ti nuk ke zgjedhur te gjuash por qe kane qejf te te gjuajne ty. Keto kafshe nuk tregohen me pike te kuqe nga loja. Kjo loje perfshin kafshe grabitqare si ujq, luan mali etj. megjithate edhe kafshet e tjera jane rrezik ndaj gjahtarit (buajt dhe derrat e eger te sulen me brire etj.) Gjithashtu kjo loje nuk ka "stamina meter" qe ne Cabela's Big Game Hunter te pengonte te vrapoje per nje kohe te gjate. Ja vlen te permend qe kafshet jane modeluar shume mire.

----------


## Gerdi

na thuaj ke me marr se ti ke ven plot po ne qe jemi fillestar per lojrat me gjah(jo per gje sme kan terhequr ndonjeher po meqense te kan pelqy ty do jen te bukra po ti luj se si kam provuar)  :buzeqeshje:  na thuaj ke te marrim te fillojme dhe ne  :ngerdheshje: 

Gerdi

----------


## Harakiri

Cabela's Dangerous Hunts mendoj une eshte me e mira. Ka arme qe nga thika e revolveri gjer te shotgun dhe ciftja. Pervec plumbave qe duhet te blihen, ka edhe lloj lloj aksesoresh si copa mishi (per grabitqaret) ose zonja drenushe (per zotin dre) Gjithashtu kafshet jane teper agresive keshtu qe po te pane, te sulmojne; pra eshte me e lehte te qellosh dicka.

Dy korigjime i bej pershkrimit te pare te kesaj loje: Ka 'stamina meter' por eshte shume i veshtire te ulet neqoftese nuk merr me vete nje qerre me gjera, dhe kafshet shfaqen si pika te kuqe vetem ne 'easy mode' dhe 'quick hunt'.

----------

